# Golden Nugget



## apoint (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought I might share this little known truth about the providence of almighty God.
 The sign placed above the messiah's head on the cross,  that were the words of Pilate, read as follows:[ in english]
 Jesus of Nazareth king of the jews. Now this is how it looked in Hebrew: 
                    Yeshua HaNatzri V'melech HaY'hudim
                           Y     H             V               H
          Yes it spells,  YHVH , the first letter of each word.     
  Pilate wrote it but God chose the words, leaving a witness of who Yeshua is.
 That is why the leaders did not like the sign.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 29, 2010)

Despite all the hate in their heart, God's will was don't.

Thanks.


----------



## apoint (Sep 29, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Despite all the hate in their heart, God's will was don't.
> 
> Thanks.



 Yes its proof that when everything is coming apart at the seams, God is still in control. I think God works his best in a catastrophe. All are drawed to Him when a tornado bears down, funny how suffering brings us closer to Him, like when 9/11 happened.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 29, 2010)

amen that is cool


----------



## apoint (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, only 2 people like this post? I guess I'm wasting my time here.
 I would think every Christian on the planet would rejoice in this.
 Sorry I wasted everybody's time.


----------



## messenger (Sep 30, 2010)

You have not wasted everybodys time.
I knew a portion of this information and you shared and i learned the rest.
Thank you


----------



## earl (Sep 30, 2010)

apoint said:


> Wow, only 2 people like this post? I guess I'm wasting my time here.
> I would think every Christian on the planet would rejoice in this.
> Sorry I wasted everybody's time.



A lot of people look at disasters as just that. Disasters. A lot of people find God through love . Not dire straights. 
Call on me only in time of need and see how quickly I respond.

Just saying.


----------



## apoint (Sep 30, 2010)

earl said:


> A lot of people look at disasters as just that. Disasters. A lot of people find God through love . Not dire straights.
> Call on me only in time of need and see how quickly I respond.
> 
> Just saying.



 Thanks, I feel so much better now  I know that.
   Another misunderstood Quote Im sure.


----------



## Inatree (Oct 1, 2010)

apoint,I remember when I learned about the sign, I was curious as to why the Jews wanted it removed.
It took the breath out of me too.


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

Inatree said:


> apoint,I remember when I learned about the sign, I was curious as to why the Jews wanted it removed.
> It took the breath out of me too.



 God is amazing.


----------

